# Official A+ Slingshots "ONE OFF" Template Deal!!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Dear Slingshot Forum Members, Moderators and Aaron,

My wife and I have thought and prayed about the copying issue quite a bit since yesterday for a solution. To us this is a bit of a moral issue that we feel we have maybe unintentionally helped to create and so we are sorry for that. Morality, common courtesy and even common sense can be encouraged but it's quite another thing to enforce.... trust me on this one, I know from over 20 years experience working in my calling.

Since copying my design seems to be at the center of all this controversy again and again let me make an offer to everyone. I believe A+ Slingshots like many others has contributed to and continues to contribute in positive and unique ways to this interesting sport since launching our little business early last year.
We don't like feeling upset and offended at anyone or about anything... so we have made the choice to not be any more! Friends, let's not bicker anymore life if far too short for this kind of thing and slingshot shooting and making is far more fun!!!

We are just trying to make a living the best we know how, some will respect that others won't, that's life.... that being said.... If anyone wants to make a copy, clone, close similar, doppleganger, etc; of my slingshots for their own use (please not for sale), I will offer a paper (or PDF) of the exact templates that I work from, plus tips for making them for $5 (plus shipping if you want me to sent out a hard copy out). In this way you know you have my permission to make a "One Off" and have paid a nominal fee to do so. I believe it's a Win/Win solution for everyone.

Why not get the exact specs that I work from and worked hard to design and refine for well over a year now. Don't guess when you can get the dimensions of what we believe to be one of the finest unique slingshots ever to be designed and made!!!!!!

For those who don't make stuff or who are ready to step up to a quality made collectible "Pinkie Hole Grip" or other "Original" A+ Slingshot designed and made by me, then contact me as always through my website or by email to order. BTW if you have one of my creations from last year I believe it was very good..... but we have retooled and tweaked our design templates for even better feel and performance several times since then and we believe they are even better now!!!

Of course this is all a moot point for those who don't believe in or follow a code of honor. I do, so I just appeal to those who do as well and leave to rest up to each person.

Best as Always,
Perry (A+) Adkisson


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Perry! Now I know you are the man I thought you were. This is the most magnanimous gesture I have ever seen on here. I liked you before but now I love you. This was a good decision that you will never regret, my friend. A+ is A1 in my book!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is very nice and fair of you Perry. Thank you.


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Good for you ..... your offer is appreciated but I think that is not appropriate to charge apdf template as I think everyone will know if it's okay to pay 5 or $ d by a piece of paper
I hope this message can not read e ~ shot is always rising in pdf templates that ask ifyou'd be more than one shall many dollars

And what does it selflessly and seen

Sorry if this post inappropriate









Gabriel


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Dear Slingshot Forum Members, Moderators and Aaron,
> 
> My wife and I have thought and prayed about the copying issue quite a bit since yesterday for a solution. To us this is a bit of a moral issue that we feel we have maybe unintentionally helped to create and so we are sorry for that. Morality, common courtesy and even common sense can be encouraged but it's quite another thing to enforce.... trust me on this one, I know from over 20 years experience working in my calling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Dear Slingshot Forum Members, Moderators and Aaron,
> 
> My wife and I have thought and prayed about the copying issue quite a bit since yesterday for a solution. To us this is a bit of a moral issue that we feel we have maybe unintentionally helped to create and so we are sorry for that. Morality, common courtesy and even common sense can be encouraged but it's quite another thing to enforce.... trust me on this one, I know from over 20 years experience working in my calling.
> 
> ...


Perry (A+)- I hope this works out well for you- but my feelings on your fine slingshots- WELL, as you know I have a couple,, and I thought about making a copy, just to see if I could do It, but -I - ME- I just won't do it, I respect you too much to even make a copy, even tho it would probably never even be seen by other than a few people-And I Bugar would never copy anyone elses slingshot, this is ME I'm talking about, times are tough and all that, but to ME it's a moral issue too, Your'e a CLASS act- My thanks for a fine product, and best of luck in all ventures.
This is MY opinion=Bugar


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Perry! Now I know you are the man I thought you were. This is the most magnanimous gesture I have ever seen on here. I liked you before but now I love you. This was a good decision that you will never regret, my friend. A+ is A1 in my book!


Ditto.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Ditto here also. You are one of the good people I respect on this forum. Thanks.
Philly


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Personally I buy will finished slingshots from you!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It's called" The High Road". It's obvious to me that Perry and his family have traveled on it a lot. A real solid there Buddy. Good for you! Flatband


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Perry,

My best wishes to you and yours.

One bad thing about this internet is that it gives a whole lot of people a whole lot of autonomy...... which seems to give them the courage to do and say things that hopefully they otherwise wouldn't.

But that is life. People do that. I know, of all people, you understand.

Now something good about this internet is that it allows us to have things like the Slingshot Forum, where we can get together with people we otherwise would never meet, people that share a common interest, where we can bounce ideas around, give and take some knowledge, and just share in the joy we all experience through our hobby.

I know I'd still be using that big-box-store slingshot if I hadn't stumbled upon this Forum. I am better off because of this Forum. My slingshot knowledge and skill certainly are.

Even though I've never met anyone from this Forum in person, I feel I genuinely know some good guys.

In fact, I know there are plenty of good guys on this Forum.

The members of this Forum can take care of this Forum.

It's as simple as what these fine fellows who posted above me have said.

We know what you make, what PocketPredator makes, what PerformanceCatapults makes, what BunnyBuster makes, what FlippinOut makes, what Gib makes.... and on and on and on.

Sure, somebody can copy your frame, or one of these others. Nothing can stop that.

But when they start trying to sell it here, the members of this Forum can take care of this Forum.

It's up to each of us to decide who to do business with.

I know the majority of the guys on this Forum will do the thing they believe to be right.

WD40


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

First in line!
Aluminum PS2 are you kidding me! My Ronan design project just got pushed back .
PM sent, Thanks Perry


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

As u said,, Win/Win solution







!

Very nice solution! , i wish u all the best luck with ur business!.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your kind replies!!!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Thanks everyone for all your kind replies!!!


Kudos to Perry,
Not so to people who have forced the issue of copying another mans design.
The drawback now, is that there will be A+ clones out there, that are not up to par with the origionals.
I suppose now, that people will also want to buy Perry`s stamp also .


----------



## Jim Bob (Jun 4, 2011)

So Bunny Buster are the slingshots in the photos on your website all for sale? If so you may need to include yourself in the kudoless group of people who are copying other designs. A few of them sure look like some Whamo slingshots I have seen posted here, as I have been lurking over the past few months. Also one pictures with your reproduction hawk sue looks awful close to one of Chucks designs, that I noticed he took off of the shared design forum. Just found it odd that you had the Bunny Buster stamp on the 3 that look alot like the Whamo and the one that looks like Chucks design... No disrespect meant I just find it a little odd that they look so close to those frames but you still have them up on your site and even though they don't have a price on them for sale they don't say that you are keeping them for your personal collection or anything... 
Personally I think Perry is awesome for doing this and even though he is doing this I am still figuring on saving up some money to buy one of his frames and some extra bands from him. I know I am a really new guy here as I just registered, but still it seems kind of rude to just assume that people who copy a design are doing so to cause the original designer some kind of financial distress. Maybe a guy or gal would like to try a frame design before they shell out somewhere between 30.00 and 100.00 for one of them. I mean the economy isn't great right now and I would think that if this forum community is as close as everyone would like to think that you all would understand that some people may want to participate in the sport and may not want to shell out alot of cash for frames that don't fit them and then be stuck with them or half to sell them for less than they paid. As I said I may be way off here but it still looks to me as though you have copied designs yourself from the pics I have seen on your website. 
JB


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Perry is a man against the world here. and they way you have come back fighting is respectable Perry ,diversity is a strength in business for sure. On the subject of authenticity I know you number your shooters perhaps some kind of owners club or along them lines would keep the "genuine" owners away from the cheaper eBay frames ...... good luck and all the best Perry and everyone at A+ .


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Jim Bob said:


> So Bunny Buster are the slingshots in the photos on your website all for sale? If so you may need to include yourself in the kudoless group of people who are copying other designs. A few of them sure look like some Whamo slingshots I have seen posted here, as I have been lurking over the past few months. Also one pictures with your reproduction hawk sue looks awful close to one of Chucks designs, that I noticed he took off of the shared design forum. Just found it odd that you had the Bunny Buster stamp on the 3 that look alot like the Whamo and the one that looks like Chucks design... No disrespect meant I just find it a little odd that they look so close to those frames but you still have them up on your site and even though they don't have a price on them for sale they don't say that you are keeping them for your personal collection or anything...
> Personally I think Perry is awesome for doing this and even though he is doing this I am still figuring on saving up some money to buy one of his frames and some extra bands from him. I know I am a really new guy here as I just registered, but still it seems kind of rude to just assume that people who copy a design are doing so to cause the original designer some kind of financial distress. Maybe a guy or gal would like to try a frame design before they shell out somewhere between 30.00 and 100.00 for one of them. I mean the economy isn't great right now and I would think that if this forum community is as close as everyone would like to think that you all would understand that some people may want to participate in the sport and may not want to shell out alot of cash for frames that don't fit them and then be stuck with them or half to sell them for less than they paid. As I said I may be way off here but it still looks to me as though you have copied designs yourself from the pics I have seen on your website.
> JB


 JB
Who is chuck??
I have been making slingshots long before this forum has existed. The wham-0 slingshot is no longer in production, and therefore anyone is free to make a clone. 
As far as my slingshots go....they are my own design. The hawks are my own design, with custom fitted handles from boards.
If I had a forge, I would make the heads also. There are copies of some of my forks out there, but that is fine. They are not authentic without the bunnybuster logo. 
Long ago I started making a few board cuts, and selling them on ebay. From there, I started experimenting with different designs (my own)...and soon after, I shelled out money for my own website. I invested in better tooling and better wood, started laminations, and palmswells, and even more designs like the Hammermil, BigFoot, Widowmaker, single and double ergos`, pocketshooters,and starships, swivel forks, and more. ALL my own designs. So I think you are comparing my forks to others who have copied my designs.
Either way, my forks are strong and economical, and made to last.
You insult me sir!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey there BB I'm pretty sure he means mxred when he says chuck. 
The whammo is a fair point alomst any of the vendors will make you one if you ask and if they won't its not cos they are worried about copying. Its just no one is losing out as a result of copies of a whammo especially if they are marked as such (ie with a bunnybuster stamp) so everyone knows they are a repo


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Even with a pattern, nobody is going to be able to make one of Perrys' slingshots like he does. The amount of craftsmanship that he is able to put into his own designs is second to none. I do respect Perrys' business as well as his designs and I would say if you want to try one of his slingshots you should just buy one from him. The way he finishes the pattern out is a big part of how it fits and feels. He sells them for a very fair price too.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Even with a pattern, nobody is going to be able to make one of Perrys' slingshots like he does. The amount of craftsmanship that he is able to put into his own designs is second to none. I do respect Perrys' business as well as his designs and I would say if you want to try one of his slingshots you should just buy one from him. The way he finishes the pattern out is a big part of how it fits and feels. He sells them for a very fair price too.


yer ! and the man's fantastic to do business with. I say this from experience.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree, that is part of what makes his products well worth the small price he charges for a proven product. Just getting a pattern from him is not going to be a good way to truly try out his slingshots. You have to get the genuine article, made by him, to really judge rightly.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jim Bob,

You have been lurking around the Forum for months and this is the best you can come up with for your first post?

You need to go back to lurking and get your facts straight.

Bunny Buster's website says:

"If you happen to see a slingshot that you like on this site, contact me, and I will do my best to make you one just like it."

He says he will make slingshots shown on his site; not someone else's.

I've seen Bunny Buster offer great slingshots for free to some poor kids who have happened to come by this Forum.

He's a great guy, a **** of a slingshot craftsman, and one of the elders on this Forum.

I have many of his frames. They are "strong and economical, and made to last." I recommend them to anyone.

WD40


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont want a other slagging match, just all chill out,

cheers jeff


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I think this is a really good idea by perry. It means that people can copy and he still gets something from it. Also I myself am going to purchase the plans and use them to decide on which slingshot best fits my hands before purchasing a genuine one. I hope this brings to an end all the problems regarding copying.
Also anyone complaining about $5 for the designs is being daft in my opinion. You pay more than that for a pint of beer in many UK pubs now. I know many members make and share designs for free and I greatly respect this but for others this is a buisness and so money has to be made. This is the problem of combining buisness with a hobby but without this situation we wouldn't have all the great slingshots available for sale such as A+, Hogan casting, Bill Hays, performance catapults, flippinout etc etc we would all be stuck with crosman barnett daisy etc so I think its a price well worth paying.
I commend perry for trying to reach a mutually beneficial solution to the copying problem.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

James Robert,

Thank you for your very long PM.

No, I won't copy and paste it. You can tell me whatever you feel the need to. I can handle all that you bring... and more.

If you truly love the sport of slingshots, I hope you stick around and join the positive side of this forum.

If you are simply an existing member, who made up a psuedonym to insult one of my friends, as I suspect you are, please get back to the spirit of this forum and stop playing games.

WD40


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your support and concern!! I certainly don't want to devalue the slingshots I've made in the past and will make in the future by offering my patterns for one-off use.

My official logo stamp is currently being made in a small version (that I should receive in a few days) so I will have a regular and small size logo stamp for marking my frames. One of these "Official Logo" stamp sizes should fit on any of my frames, ( PS, Heritage, X Factor, or BB Shooter and anything else I dream up in the future). In that way like Tom said everyone will know without question if they have an "Original" slingshot from me at A+. Of course my "Signature Series" adds another proof mark, but the stamp should suffice. I would be happy to compare my records and logo against any questionable item found anytime for anyone. I think that should take care of any real or possible issues!

Now let's get back to making and shooting slingshots, and having some fun!!!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Thanks everyone for your support and concern!! I certainly don't want to devalue the slingshots I've made in the past and will make in the future by offering my patterns for one-off use.
> 
> My official logo stamp is currently being made in a small version (that I should receive in a few days) so I will have a regular and small size logo stamp for marking my frames. One of these "Official Logo" stamp sizes should fit on any of my frames, ( PS, Heritage, X Factor, or BB Shooter and anything else I dream up in the future). In that way like Tom said everyone will know without question if they have an "Original" slingshot from me at A+. Of course my "Signature Series" adds another proof mark, but the stamp should suffice. I would be happy to compare my records and logo against any questionable item found anytime for anyone. I think that should take care of any real or possible issues!
> 
> Now let's get back to making and shooting slingshots, and having some fun!!!


 Let us keep carving my friend








Tom


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

The saying that "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" definitely applies here! I own two of Perry's slingshots and have another on the way. The slingshots that he makes are ....(pick your choice)...above reproach,... without equal,...Top Notch,...etc. All would apply! Thank you, Perry, for igniting my passion (once again) for the simple pleasure of slingshootin'!


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

But just for the record, a previous poster mentioned BunnyBusters Whammo replicas(which, just for old times sake, I would very much love to obtain one) If BunnyBuster would honor me with a pm as to how I could order one, I would be forever in your debt! Thank you,BJ


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If I tried to make one of these I would end up butchering it badly. I would rather get one straight from the horses mouth. And I own two of them and love them.


----------

